# Knitters in my area



## stitch0818 (Jan 24, 2012)

Are there any knitters or knitting groups in The New Port Richey, or Trinity Florida area? I would love to join a group.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Check out meetups.com for your area. No- it isn't a dating service. You choose your city/area and interests, and then you'll see a list of activities in your vacinity. 

You can also choose the city or zip code in order to see all the groups going on within a 25 or 50 mile radius. Check back often- things change as new groups form.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Ill have to check that out


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

I have always found meetups.com to be very disappointing. For me at least. Have never been able to find a group for knitting or any crafting for that matter. But that would apply to my area....I hope anyone who checks out their own areas will have better luck.

I have been toying with the idea of starting my own woman's group - Book Club, Knitting club, Crafts Club and Chat all rolled into one.....I would love that


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Stitch0818! I live in in Hudson and we have a small group that meet at Panera's in Spring Hill. It is usuallt the 2nd week of every month. Right now, I'm in Michigan for another month and another lady is in Tennessee until Oct 2nd. There are three other ladies that are their now. When I get back, and if you are still interested, maybe we could meet up and go together? 

Call the Library in Hudson and in New Port Richey or Port Richey on Little Rd. They had meet ups as well. The woman that runs the one in Hudson on Fivay, is Ruby. Now I'm not sure if she is still there or not. I think they meet up on Tuesday or Thursday evening and the one on Little road was meeting up on Friday mornings. You really need to call to check into that. 

I hope I helped some what. If you find any others please let me know. Karen


----------



## stitch0818 (Jan 24, 2012)

thank you. catch up with me when you get back. there is a yarn and coffee shop in Tarpon springs called Mama Lanes. I'm going to Creech it out tomorrow


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I, too, was disappointed the first times I used Meetups, but then, come June, the group I go to now appeared. They only started the end of March, so couldn't have found them sooner. 

If you check back once a month, you may see something new.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I am not familiar with meetup groups. However if you go to the "user list" at top of page, on the left side of the page that shows up you can put in location of area you want to search and that might help to find Kprs.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

I have 2 groups here...one in Port Orange Fl we meet at a local Church and the other is in Ormond Beach Fl.at a yarn shop thats called the Ball of Yarn....love all the ladies they are all nice and helpful....hope you find some where you live....


----------



## SuperK (Jun 4, 2012)

The small group meeting at Panera in Spring Hill will get together on Saturday, September 21st. 1pm for lunch and 2 pm for knitting! We would love to have you join us.

Kathy


----------



## MadelineR73 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

